# Now this coil looks insane!!!



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

The v8 coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (2/9/14)

For those who have WAY to much time on their hands

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> For those who have WAY to much time on their hands


Jip i agree. But i have to make it. Gooi n lekker brandy and start building this monster!


----------



## rvdwesth (2/9/14)

one day when I have at least 2 hours and a new rba i will too build this

maybe a good excuse to get a new rba

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

I have a new legend rda. Thats were im going to build the v8 in. Holes in the legend nice and big.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT (2/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Jip i agree. But i have to make it. Gooi n lekker brandy and start building this monster!



Be original, the V8 has already been done. How about building a Bugatti Veyron style W16 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

NickT said:


> Be original, the V8 has already been done. How about building a Bugatti Veyron style W16 ?


Hahaha i dont think that can be done. Rda's is to small!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (2/9/14)

NickT said:


> Be original, the V8 has already been done. How about building a Bugatti Veyron style W16 ?


 
For that attempt I'll need 2 buy a REO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shako (2/9/14)

Do you think this will work on a tobh atty v2?


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

Shako said:


> Do you think this will work on a tobh atty v2?


It should work on any atty that has 3 posts


----------



## Shako (2/9/14)

Im Definitely going try this. Looks awesome.
Just wondering of the air flow


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

Shako said:


> Im Definitely going try this. Looks awesome.
> Just wondering of the air flow


If you have a atty like the stillare, plum veil or legend it will work great. They have nice big air holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (2/9/14)

Just get some 30ga and 1mm screw drivers and you'll be able to make a V12!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

Mike said:


> Just get some 30ga and 1mm screw drivers and you'll be able to make a V12!


Aaahhh yeh. That should work then.


----------



## TylerD (2/9/14)

You will have to drill out the posts to fit 4 wires through the centre post tho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (2/9/14)

geez! That's one awesome looking coil.

I wonder what resistance it comes in at?


----------



## PeterHarris (2/9/14)

vapeking has this HUGE patriot, i think 40mm diameter thats made for a v16 coil lol


----------



## Riddle (2/9/14)

Shako said:


> Im Definitely going try this. Looks awesome.
> Just wondering of the air flow



Please let me know once you have tried this. Looks like a beast


----------



## zadiac (2/9/14)

I was looking at that one last night and decided that I'm gonna try it on my next off day. It's gotta be awesome. Wonder what gauge kanthal he used there. Looks like it could be 24 gauge.
What I like most about it is the wicking. It just looks so "vapable" lol


----------



## Paulie (2/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> The v8 coil.
> 
> View attachment 10793


Wow lol i hadnt even noticed a V6 was available? Whats next we gona have turbo coils


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> Wow lol i hadnt even noticed a V6 was available? Whats next we gona have turbo coils


Haha. Ya buddy ppl try anything possible.


----------



## Marzuq (3/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> The v8 coil.
> 
> View attachment 10793


 
this is insane!!! doubt i would vape off that and would hate to think how that eats thru your premium joose.
but for that look. ill have to try the build at least once...


----------



## rvdwesth (3/9/14)

Riddle said:


> Please let me know once you have tried this. Looks like a beast


 Ya I don't think I will really give this a bash. I'll stick to duals...


----------

